
Utah will pay for public employees to go fill prescriptions in Mexico - gscott
https://www.sltrib.com/news/2018/10/28/fight-high-drug-prices/
======
londons_explore
In a few months, drug companies will change their pricing to be based on the
citizenship of the patient, rather than the country of sale.

Suddenly giving up US citizenship to get cheap Mexican drugs seems a lot less
tempting.

~~~
mud_dauber
can you mention a source for this?

~~~
londons_explore
No source - it's my speculative prediction.

------
NTDF9
You know your healthcare is f*ed up when its cheaper to fly out to another
country for healthcare.

Seriously, I am dead serious here, why don't Americans vote for healthcare to
be a societal service (before crying socialism, I mean it can be just like
fire stations, police, schools, roads and our favorite expenditure, military)?

People are literally dying while Americans keep crying numbah 1 all the time.
It's about time America realizes that these are solved problems and America
can learn something from the rest of the world.

It's ok to be number 2. There's no need to kill your own just for the bragging
rights of being number 1 in medical expenses (which btw is 20% of US GDP, 20%
for just healthcare is just ridiculous)

------
cosmic_shame
They got the name of the drug wrong, it's Avonex (generic name: interferon
beta-1a), not "Axonex". The original SL Tribune gets it right.

------
sctb
We've updated the link from
[https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/888408/16](https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/888408/16),
which points to this.

